# General > Music >  Most anticipated album of 2008?

## the_big_mac

Might aswell continue where we left off with the best of 2007.

Gotta be Metallica's new one.  Hopefully a return to form!

Also, its already out, but hasnt been for long, Airbourne - Runnin Wild.

If you like AC/DC then you will simply love this.  Proper oldskool headbanging music  ::

----------


## Jeid

I'm downloading the Airbourne album... wasn't sure if it'd be my type of thing... but going by the track on their website... it's quality!

As for Metallica... I think we could be looking at bad times. Quotes such as "we're going back to how angry we were when we made MOP" have made me suspect a St. Anger MKII. They should just remix and remaster the first 4 or 5 albums. There would be more interest in that I reckon.

Not sure what I'm looking forward to musically this year yet... I will eventually though  :Smile:

----------


## Metalattakk

Listening to Airbourne for the first time right now: Boy, do they want to be AC/DC!! Only thing is, AC/DC do it better....  :Smile: 

A bit like most of those retro '80s bands that have appeared recently (Tokyo Dragons, Wolfmother, Roadstar, Estrella etc.), plenty of bravado and gusto, but no substance.

Sure, it's fist-punchingly enjoyable, but you get the feeling that the kids today will be listening to it thinking that this is where it was invented. But they're wrong!!

Heh, and it seems it's up to me to educate them....  :Wink:

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

im not convinced...sounds like a mix between AC/DC who are awesome and cannot be copied in any way!
a bit of status quo and the darkness...

sounds good but a tribute band in my view! ::

----------


## bigbenjokazooie

most anticipated album for me has to be the re-uniting of Extreme!!

rock on i say!! they are true funk rock gods!
nuno bettencourt - one of the best technical and gifted guitarists ever!
followed by a world tour with their new album!!

i'll be going to that!! woooooo! Extreme rock!!!

----------


## Jeid

Wonder if Van Halen will bother recording a new album?

----------


## Ramsay777

Opeth's new album.

And Metallica's too....  ::  haha

Apparently Anthrax are set to release a new album in '08 too?

----------


## the_big_mac

> Wonder if Van Halen will bother recording a new album?


Their touring in the summer.  Download maybe?

----------


## Jeid

*They're* touring just now  :Wink:  There's a video on youtube of EVH having a hissy fit on stage.

----------


## rob murray

> *They're* touring just now  There's a video on youtube of EVH having a hissy fit on stage.


Is Caithness, or rather are the posters here the only people on earth remotely interested in Van Halen / Metallica / AC DC ( soundalikes )...come on we are talking 2008 here !!!! Get a life !

----------


## Jeid

EVH is a potential time bomb waiting to go off... of course we're interested!!

Check it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGalV-2pmQc

----------


## rob murray

> EVH is a potential time bomb waiting to go off... of course we're interested!!
> 
> Check it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGalV-2pmQc


What, all 4 of you are interested !! EVH will be universally popular in the metropolis of Farr my man.

----------


## guitarzan

count me in as bein interested - i'll be keepin my ears out for both the metallica and van halen offerings as these guys were both major influences on me when i first picked up a guitar.

i'm not so heavily into them as days gone by, but it doesn't mean i dont wanna hear what they have to offer.

searchin for the new school doesn't mean you have to abandon the old school IMHO

----------


## rob murray

<P>


> count me in as bein interested - i'll be keepin my ears out for both the metallica and van halen offerings as these guys were both major influences on me when i first picked up a guitar.</P>
> <P>&nbsp;</P>
> <P>i'm not so heavily into them as days gone by, but it doesn't mean i dont wanna hear what they have to offer.</P>
> <P>&nbsp;</P>
> <P>searchin for the new school doesn't mean you have to abandon the old school IMHO


</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>
<P>Van Halen was immense, re defined guitar playing in 1977 - 1980 period, first 2 albums absolutely lethal, in my opinion were a truly great influential band. ( Mind you the large raft of&nbsp;imitators were total crap ) Never got Metallica, never ever saw&nbsp;what their contribution to music&nbsp;was / is&nbsp;! Any thoughts on new stuff from recent bands&nbsp;for 2008 ?</P>
<P>&nbsp;</P>

----------


## rob murray

> EVH is a potential time bomb waiting to go off... of course we're interested!!
> 
> Check it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGalV-2pmQc


The guy is now 52, the average 52 year old's drinking in a Thurso boozer are also potential time bombs. Hey Jeid just had a thought, you mus be into grand dad rock lol lol lol !!

----------


## Metalattakk

Oi! Nothing wrong with some 'Grandad Rock'.  :: 

Take a look at Heaven & Hell for some 60-odd-year-olds still playing crushing heavy metal that the kids of today would struggle with.

----------


## zappster

rob murray yer fast gettin outnumbered here..If ye dinna lek at style o music dinna listen to it!!
New Paul Gilbert album oot this month is the one am lookin forward to!
& am still keepin ma fingers crossed for something by Ratm Or AIC

----------


## the_big_mac

Aye, im sure rob's just waiting for the new "best  pipes and drums album in the world ever" or something!

You still havent told us of anything your looking forward too.

And, Airbourne are a new band, with a debut album.  Opeth aint exactly mainstream, actually, I bet you aint even heard of them?

So what is your point exactly rob?  There are 5 of us posting on this thread that like Metal and Hardrock, im sure it may progress ahould more people actually contribute???

----------


## Jeid

Yeah Rob... get it rught up ye  lol lol lol

Grandad rock should be right up your street you old timer  :Wink: 

Hrm... I don't have a clue who's releasing an album this year actually. Muse might... that'd be superb!

----------


## Jeid

> Aye, im sure rob's just waiting for the new "best  pipes and drums album in the world ever" or something!
> 
> You still havent told us of anything your looking forward too.
> 
> And, Airbourne are a new band, with a debut album.  Opeth aint exactly mainstream, actually, I bet you aint even heard of them?
> 
> So what is your point exactly rob?  There are 5 of us posting on this thread that like Metal and Hardrock, im sure it may progress ahould more people actually contribute???


 Rob loves pipes and drums... in fact, it's his favouritest ever!

Nah, Rob's a bit of a rocker. He was a punk in his day (before punk was cool that is...)

I think I know one album he's looking forward to this year  :Wink:

----------


## the_big_mac

> Rob loves pipes and drums... in fact, it's his favouritest ever!
> 
> Nah, Rob's a bit of a rocker. He was a punk in his day (before punk was cool that is...)
> 
> I think I know one album he's looking forward to this year


Greenday?   :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

Oops... I just understood what you meant. Nah, not that biy...

----------


## the_big_mac

> Oops... I just understood what you meant. Nah, not that biy...


I didnt see what you had before you edited anyway biy  ::

----------


## Jeid

No bother biy!

----------


## JamesMcVean

Its got to be ACDC...it is LONG overdue! The PLUG ME IN BOX SET IS BRILLIANT!

And I am looking forwrd to hearing more from local lads Astronot!

Not sure if I would bother with Metallica....St Anger was pants, but heard on another forum that EXODUS have released something!! Remember them on the jukebox in the Moonshine Rockbar in Scapa House(RIP)...aaaahhh the good old days...

If some of you young uns look up a CD - Exodus - Fabulous Disaster!!!

If it is ACDC Soundalikes you are into - Check out Rhino Bucket and Rose Tattoo...Like metalattakk says - Like ACDC but not quite as good...but at least you wont have to endure the mindnumbing Angus solos!!! Deedeeleeeleeldee...
LOL ::

----------


## rob murray

> Aye, im sure rob's just waiting for the new "best pipes and drums album in the world ever" or something!
> 
> You still havent told us of anything your looking forward too.
> 
> And, Airbourne are a new band, with a debut album. Opeth aint exactly mainstream, actually, I bet you aint even heard of them?
> 
> So what is your point exactly rob? There are 5 of us posting on this thread that like Metal and Hardrock, im sure it may progress ahould more people actually contribute???


Cheers, never heard of these bands, stopped the Kerrang when I was 12  But thanks for the information, and due to the power of the internet found these : 
Airbourne : http://www.airbournerock.com/index.php?page=Index
Opeth : http://www.opeth.com/

Both shockingly unoriginal ( Swedish prog metal...lol lol lol ). I will admit that if I was 12 or 13 I would possibly be carving Airbournes logo into school desks though !!Pipes and drums, great soul stirring ,emotive, real music, try some yersel. My point was to question the validity of EVH / Metallica as "new" in 2008, logical if you think about it. Oh and by the way, according to Malcolm Young, AC DC were a blues based hard rock band, never in a million years were they "metal". I am looking forward to the following in 2008 :

The Pipes and Drums of The Royal Regiment of Scotland ( my bruvs the drum major )
Jimmy Shand : Old Waltzes
Robbie Shepherd : Old time scottish dance music
Sydney Devine 

There ye go eh !

----------


## Jeid

Jimmy Shand LOL!

----------


## rob murray

> Yeah Rob... get it rught up ye  lol lol lol
> 
> Grandad rock should be right up your street you old timer 
> 
> Hrm... I don't have a clue who's releasing an album this year actually. Muse might... that'd be superb!


The music on New American Gospel has quickly become both essential and classic metal material, having already helped to revitalize and *re-inspire the New Wave of American Heavy Metal* and forever leaving its mark on the worldwide metal scene. With the bands brand of *death-influenced thrash metal* with hardcore grooves, LAMB OF GOD continues to wave the flag for uncompromisingly heavy music 

"Re inspiring the new wave of American Heavy Metal" ...great marketing speak..this stuff is minority sport, a bit like champion midget throwing competitions... new wave of american heavy metal lol lol lol lol

----------


## Jeid

I like the stuff I'm listening to just now better tbh  :Wink: 

Plus... Death-influence thrash metal is a good way of getting yourself in the frame of mind to put up with all the potential time bombs at work today.

Midget throwing? You'll not be liking that Rob... being a midget  :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

> I like the stuff I'm listening to just now better tbh 
> 
> Plus... Death-influence thrash metal is a good way of getting yourself in the frame of mind to put up with all the potential time bombs at work today.
> 
> Midget throwing? You'll not be liking that Rob... being a midget


lol lol lol, aye yer right, tried it once, was thrown 3 miles, landed on my heid, dead centre in Stroma

----------


## the_big_mac

> My point was to question the validity of EVH / Metallica as "new" in 2008, logical if you think about it.


New albums, not new bands min.  That aint my point.  It is simply the album your most looking forward too in 2008, not the new radio hyped rubbish artic monkeys of 2008.

I should probably admit now that I used to play in a pipeband, so i take that back.

----------


## Ramsay777

> Cheers, never heard of these bands, stopped the Kerrang when I was 12 But thanks for the information, and due to the power of the internet found these : 
> Airbourne : http://www.airbournerock.com/index.php?page=Index
> Opeth : http://www.opeth.com/
> 
> Both shockingly unoriginal ( Swedish prog metal...lol lol lol ). I will admit that if I was 12 or 13 I would possibly be carving Airbournes logo into school desks though !!Pipes and drums, great soul stirring ,emotive, real music, try some yersel. My point was to question the validity of EVH / Metallica as "new" in 2008, logical if you think about it. Oh and by the way, according to Malcolm Young, AC DC were a blues based hard rock band, never in a million years were they "metal". I am looking forward to the following in 2008 :
> 
> The Pipes and Drums of The Royal Regiment of Scotland ( my bruvs the drum major )
> Jimmy Shand : Old Waltzes
> Robbie Shepherd : Old time scottish dance music
> ...


Opeth are more "soul stirring ,emotive, real music" than pipes to me tbh... And far more creative  :Grin: 

And although I'm not really into them, I'm with Jeid on the Muse album, talented guys, interesting music.

----------


## Jeid

> Opeth are more "soul stirring ,emotive, real music"


 lolzorz!

----------


## rob murray

> New albums, not new bands min. That aint my point. It is simply the album your most looking forward too in 2008, not the new radio hyped rubbish artic monkeys of 2008.
> 
> I should probably admit now that I used to play in a pipeband, so i take that back.


Yes, and honestly, nothing beats a good pipe band !  I take your point about new albums, but I made mine quite clear ( I think ) this is 2008, is there nothing happening musically with people in your age group ( ie you are probably slighter older than the Artic Monkeys I would think ) Where are the young UK hard rock bands, surely something is happening out there, something that is now, of 2008, played by young guys with a 2008 sound and attitude, are things that bad ??

----------


## rob murray

> Opeth are more "soul stirring ,emotive, real music" than pipes to me tbh... And far more creative 
> 
> And although I'm not really into them, I'm with Jeid on the Muse album, talented guys, interesting music.


Muse, now yer talking, real contempory rock, these guys are of now and creating really interesting contemporary music. Opeth ? Wick Pipe Band are better !

----------


## Gizmo

> As for Metallica... I think we could be looking at bad times. Quotes such as "we're going back to how angry we were when we made MOP" have made me suspect a St. Anger MKII. They should just remix and remaster the first 4 or 5 albums. There would be more interest in that I reckon


Remix & Remaster - 'And Justice For All' certainly, and Remaster 'Master Of Puppets' just to give it better sound....but REMIX it???..no freaking way!...that album is mixed perfectly, you don't mess with perfection.

As for what i'm looking forward to musically this year

1) Bullet For My Valentine - Scream Aim Fire

2) Danger Danger (new album with original singer, they are a late 80's early 90's melodic rock band, i don't imagine anyone here will know of them tho, well apart from Zappster, and anyone from Wick/Thurso that went to see Kiss play at the Glasgow SECC in 1992, Danger Danger were the support band)

3) Metallica, i hope it's good, but like Jeid i wont be holding my breath

4) In Flames - A Sense Of Purpose

5) Simple Plan - Simple Plan (1st Single's Great)

6) Marcello/Vestry - S/T (Classic Old School Melodic Rock)
http://www.myspace.com/marcellovestry

7) Hinder - TBC

8) House Of Lords - Come To My Kingdom - Here is a sample
http://www.frontiers.it/portals/0/mu...e%20-%2003.mp3

9) Killswitch Engage, Although i dont expect this till next year

10) Children Of Bodom - TBC

11) AC/DC, i'm not expecting much from the album, but a gig would be good

12) Trivium - TBC

13) You Me At Six - TBC

14) Slipknot - TBC

----------


## Gizmo

> Not sure if I would bother with Metallica....St Anger was pants, but heard on another forum that EXODUS have released something!! Remember them on the jukebox in the Moonshine Rockbar in Scapa House(RIP)...aaaahhh the good old days...
> 
> If some of you young uns look up a CD - Exodus - Fabulous Disaster!!!


Yip Exodus have a new album out called 'The Atrocity Exhibition...Exhibit A, and it's fantastic, pure old school thrashing madness.

They have also released a couple other studio albums since 'Force Of Habit' way back in 1992, in 2004 they released 'Tempo Of The Damned' with Steve 'Zetro' Souza on vocals, it would have been recorded with original singer Paul Baloff after they reformed with him in 1991 after the 'Thrash Of The Titans' benefit gig for Testament's Chuck Billy who was suffering from cancer, but Baloff died of a heart attack in early 1992 so Souza recorded the album, and it's a classic Exodus album, but not long after it's release Steve Souza, Rick Hunolt & Tom Hunting all left the band  :Frown: 

In 2005 they released a new studio album with the greatest album title of all time "Shovel Headed Kill Machine", ex Slayer/Forbidden drummer Paul Bostaph was recruited to the drum stool, Lee Altus, ex Heathen was recurited on guitar and unknown Rob Dukes replaced Souza at the mic, and damn do they do a good job, 'Shovel Headed Kill Machine' is another classic Exodus album, just like their 80's Thrash peers 'Overkill, Kreator & Tankard'....Exodus just keep putting out fantastic thrash albums.....and long may it continue  :Smile: 

Check out some of the new Exodus stuff on their Myspace page
http://www.myspace.com/exodus

----------


## foreveruntitled

[quote=the_big_mac;320507]New albums, not new bands min. That aint my point. It is simply the album your most looking forward too in 2008, not the new radio hyped rubbish artic monkeys of 2008.
quote]

So the Arctic Monkeys are rubbish?

----------


## moncur

> So the Arctic Monkeys are rubbish?


.........yes

----------


## the_big_mac

[quote=foreveruntitled;320907]


> New albums, not new bands min. That aint my point. It is simply the album your most looking forward too in 2008, not the new radio hyped rubbish artic monkeys of 2008.
> quote]
> 
> So the Arctic Monkeys are rubbish?


Yup 


..........

----------


## foreveruntitled

Aw right yeah. Twice nominated and once mercury prize winners, glastonbury headliners, fastest selling debut album, both albums in at number one, 4 number one singles.

Obviously rubbish then.

----------


## theboysintheband

Yee tell them!

U'll be lookin' forward to the Oasis album this year aye?ha!

I canna think o anyone that'll be releasin' sutn...

----------


## moncur

Im holding out for The New Experience: Greatest Hits Anthology to come out. maybe we should start a poll to see if they should do a reunion tour?

----------


## Metalattakk

> Aw right yeah. Twice nominated and once mercury prize winners, glastonbury headliners, fastest selling debut album, both albums in at number one, 4 number one singles.
> 
> Obviously rubbish then.


With all due respect, none of that actually means they are good, only that they are popular.

----------


## Jeid

> Remix & Remaster - 'And Justice For All' certainly, and Remaster 'Master Of Puppets' just to give it better sound....but REMIX it???..no freaking way!...that album is mixed perfectly, you don't mess with perfection.


I wouldn't quite agree with that... but I'm a fussy sod  ::

----------


## day old blues

> With all due respect, none of that actually means they are good, only that they are popular.



With all due respect they are a good band i don't understand how you can say that they are not, obviously not your kind of thing doesn't make them rubish, for what they are , an indie band, they're about the best around just now you can't deny that fact.
but anyway i'm looking forward to the vampire weekend album.

----------


## Jeid

I think The Arctic Monkeys are tripe... utter tripe. I listen to indie(unfortunately) every day at work, and yes, I can deny that "they're about the best around just now".

Franz Ferdinand, who I think are pretty rubbish, are a good indie band. At least they write catchy pop songs.

----------


## Metalattakk

> With all due respect they are a good band i don't understand how you can say that they are not, obviously not your kind of thing doesn't make them rubish, for what they are , an indie band, they're about the best around just now you can't deny that fact.
> but anyway i'm looking forward to the vampire weekend album.


I never said they were rubbish, or anything of the sort. I don't like them, you're right, though.

Define 'best' and 'good' please.

----------


## day old blues

What do u think i mean when i describe a band as good there good at what they do, and there the best band around at their style of music. which is shown by what foreveruntitled has already said.

----------


## day old blues

> I think The Arctic Monkeys are tripe... utter tripe. I listen to indie(unfortunately) every day at work, and yes, I can deny that "they're about the best around just now".
> 
> Franz Ferdinand, who I think are pretty rubbish, are a good indie band. At least they write catchy pop songs.


so your trying to say that the arctic monkeys don't write catchy songs? they just get number ones by writing songs no one likes and aren't catchy? to me thats what makes a number one single or album it has catchy songs, doesn't make sense to me. but i do appologise i ment to say best band around just now of their style which is the dreaded "indie"

----------


## Jeid

Getting to number one means nothing to me tbh. Nothing at all. The charts are infested with crap music.

Having a number one record or single, does not mean a band are great, good or best.

----------


## day old blues

That wasn't the point the point was you said they dont have catchy songs, they do and thats proven by this fact. i can't understand it really to think that they are not a good band. They are not your style of music thats clear to see but still u must be able to appriciate that they are a good band, for example acdc are a good classic rock band not my style but i know they are good. Westlife are a good pop group. Metalica are a good metal band. same goes for the arctic monkeys they are a good indie band. anyway end of debate i have work to attend.

----------


## rob murray

> Getting to number one means nothing to me tbh. Nothing at all. The charts are infested with crap music.
> 
> Having a number one record or single, does not mean a band are great, good or best.


Usually charts = sales = a measurable barometer of popularity ? Sad fact of life. The question is how much influence the media has in convincing people of an acts supposed popularity : ie the subtle arts of propoganda. Franz Fernindand are not indie, they are a "pop" band who have engaged pop producers ( Girls ALoud / Sugababes etc ) to produce their new album. The Artic Monkeys are a rock n roll band you might not like the music ( thin guitars !! ) but lyrically they are of right now and are geezers, Oasis are officially a dad rock band !

----------


## the_big_mac

Ive always hated how bands such as Oasis are catogerised as "Rock".  To my ear they are not even close to rock.  I would call them indie.

----------


## Jeid

> That wasn't the point the point was you said they dont have catchy songs, they do and thats proven by this fact. i can't understand it really to think that they are not a good band. They are not your style of music thats clear to see but still u must be able to appriciate that they are a good band, for example acdc are a good classic rock band not my style but i know they are good. Westlife are a good pop group. Metalica are a good metal band. same goes for the arctic monkeys they are a good indie band. anyway end of debate i have work to attend.


I'm afraid debates don't end that easily.

I actually don't think their songs are catchy. In fact, none of them stick in my head. There's a band called Scouting For Girls... you probably like them, and they have a very catchy song called "She's So Lovely". I can't remember anything written by the Arctic Monkeys. I really don't rate them as a band... and it's not because I don't like Indie. If I wanted to just be obtuse, I'd say it's all pish  But I never. I don't rate the band. I don't think they do anything clever(see Muse for clever) I don't think they do anything catchy (see Franz Ferdinand) and I don't think they do anything original... see all the other indie bands in the UK right now.




> Ive always hated how bands such as Oasis are catogerised as "Rock".  To my ear they are not even close to rock.  I would call them indie.


Pop/Dad rock

----------


## ~~Tides~~

> There's a band called Scouting For Girls... you probably like them


Harsh! Probably the worst insult ive ever heard.

Arctic Monkeys are pish, but I certainly don't think any of the afore mentioned rock/metal bands do anything original. Quite the opposite. I would far rather listen to a new 'indie' release than any of the recycled cliché ridden trivium etc. Anyway, no art is truly original. But metal is no art.

----------


## Jeid

> Harsh! Probably the worst insult ive ever heard.
> 
> Arctic Monkeys are pish, but I certainly don't think any of the afore mentioned rock/metal bands do anything original. Quite the opposite. I would far rather listen to a new 'indie' release than any of the recycled cliché ridden trivium etc. Anyway, no art is truly original. But metal is no art.


 :Wink:  Oh you know me... Harsh.

Trivium are indeed recycled Metallica... one of the singles on the latest album even stole Hetfield's "woah yeah's". At least you agreed that the Arctic Monkey's were pish.

I think Metal is an art... but everyone has opinions.

What are you looking forward to this year?

----------


## day old blues

no i don't like scouting for girls. sorry if it was ment to affend me then you failed. i'm not going to bother even trying to reason with you because obivously you can't appriciate differant styles of music as i do. as for the scouting for girls Comment again actualy my favourite bands are the cure, belle and sebastian, frank turner ( go on hes solo i know) and sunshine underground, so yeah very main stream don't you think, whos your favourite metal bands metalica? original don't you think?

----------


## Jeid

Actually, It wasn't meant to offend you. I never said that.

I do appreciate other types of music, if you had a look at my music folder on my computer, although mainly rock based, I like some industrial stuff, some electro pop, pop, acoustic.

I don't really bother tying myself down to one band that I really like, if I was forced into it, it'd be a pop rock band... Foo Fighters.

My favourite metal band? That kind of varies... Black Dahlia Murder... sometimes... Lamb Of God... sometimes... Metallica... sometimes. Original, yes they were.

Frank Turner... Seen him in Million Dead. Thought they were pretty average, although, he seems like an interesting character, you should get his DVD, looks good.

It's ok, I'm not going to try to reason with you. If you look at it, you like the Arctic Pap, and I don't... and at least I've given them a listen, listed reasons behind why I think they are rubbish and put some thought into it. Some of the other people on this thread have just written them off. You're just sticking up for them because you like them.

When the Arctic Monkeys reach 90million record sales... we can talk about them being "original"

----------


## rob murray

> Actually, It wasn't meant to offend you. I never said that.
> 
> I do appreciate other types of music, if you had a look at my music folder on my computer, although mainly rock based, I like some industrial stuff, some electro pop, pop, acoustic.
> 
> I don't really bother tying myself down to one band that I really like, if I was forced into it, it'd be a pop rock band... Foo Fighters.
> 
> My favourite metal band? That kind of varies... Black Dahlia Murder... sometimes... Lamb Of God... sometimes... Metallica... sometimes. Original, yes they were.
> 
> Frank Turner... Seen him in Million Dead. Thought they were pretty average, although, he seems like an interesting character, you should get his DVD, looks good.
> ...


Using your rational Jeid, then The Spice girls are up there with yer 90 million band ( Metillica I presume ) quite possibly Robbie Williams to !

----------


## Jeid

Hell yeah... both of which can put out catchy songs  :Smile:

----------


## rob murray

[quote=Jeid;321622] :Wink:  Oh you know me... Harsh.

Trivium are indeed recycled Metallica... one of the singles on the latest album even stole Hetfield's "woah yeah's". At least you agreed that the Arctic Monkey's were pish.

I think Metal is an art... but everyone has opinions.

Lol lol lol Metal is an art : you an artist now Jeid ? do you do any painting as I needs some doors done

----------


## Jeid

Hell yeah... I'm lethal at the old painting biy. I might hurt my back on those low down doors that you use though  :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

> Hell yeah... I'm lethal at the old painting biy. I might hurt my back on those low down doors that you use though


Small doors need less painting, so suits you, you lazy sod..Art !!! lol lol lol lol

----------


## Jeid

Wait til you see my next piece of art  :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

> Wait til you see my next piece of art


Heres some art for ya !! Stick to doors check !

*Headbangers meet the headshrinker in Metallica: Some Kind Of Monster, a faultlessly brilliant and savagely funny music documentary in which heavy metal takes five on the psychiatrist's couch. Filmed during the torturous making of Metallica's 2003 St. Anger album - their first compilation of original songs in over five years - this searing documentary takes us into the middle-aged rockers' turbulent world as they hire a $40,000 a month therapist ("Dr Phil") to guide them through tailor-made group therapy.*
"This is not a film about Metallica - it's a film about relationships," explains 40-year-old drummer Lars Ulrich. Originally planned as a behind-the-scenes promo to accompany the band's new album, Some Kind Of Monster quickly spiralled into some kind of nightmare, as the band teetered on the verge of acrimony and collapse in the recording studio. Bickering, backstabbing, and all-out slanging matches were the result as the three surviving band members - James Hetfield (vocals, guitar), Ulrich, and Kirk Hammett (guitar) - prove that monsters of rock often have monstrous egos to match.
*Hetfield bails a few weeks into recording to go into rehab, then returns under the proviso that he only works a four day week so he can attend his daughter's ballet recitals.* Meanwhile, the band's "performance enhancement coach" - the weasely Dr Phil Towle - is obsessed with getting these speed metal heads to talk about their feelings, their emotions and their art. In the process, they start spouting stock psychobabble speak - "Staying clear and here in the now" - before eventually wondering if the suddenly leather-clad Dr Phil is taking over.
Veering between This Is Spinal Tap-style laughs as these earnest, *irony-free rockers completely miss the joke* and some genuinely rollicking concert footage, this is a captivating, up-close-and-personal look at the perils of the music industry.  
Lol lol lol lol ......

----------


## roblovesplastic

GLASVEGAS NEW ONe

asap and put scotland on the indie map

 :Wink:

----------


## Blast!

> i'm looking forward to the vampire weekend album.


Please don't. I saw them supporting the Shins about two months ago. They were pretty poor. Another over-hyped band I suspect. Fair play though, I've heard it's pretty disappointing but they are all still in college!

For me it has to be Los Campesinos! "Hold On Now,Youngster...".

I'm going to see them at Tut's on Valentines day  :Grin: 




> GLASVEGAS NEW ONe
> 
> asap and put scotland on the indie map


Scotland are already on the 'indie map'. It saddens me that a band like Glasvegas are getting so much exposure when there are countless other Glasgow bands, and others throughout the country that don't get anything near the attention they deserve. To cite some examples: Frightened Rabbit, The Twilight Sad (have you heard their album? it's the best scottish album of the last year without a doubt). Then there are some more established ones like My Latest Novel, Camera Obscura, Aberfeldy and King Creosote who deserve more press than is afforded them.

And in fact, I don't even think they're a band band, some decent songs but they needs an album full of them to justify the hype. I hope they do well. Other bands are more deserving of the press though.

</rant>



This is all the NME's fault. Seriously, who actually buys that rag? It's a terrible interpretation of modern music, and what is indie anyway? The indie genre debate can be as heated as the emo one, just ask Jeid!

----------


## roblovesplastic

quote from Blast:

_And in fact, I don't even think they're a band band, some decent songs but they needs an album full of them to justify the hype. I hope they do well. Other bands are more deserving of the press though._

Erm I could have sworn the thread was:

*Most anticipated album of 2008*

----------


## blink_182

New Alkaline Trio album without a dout, also their remastered version of Goddamnit.

----------


## Snarfer

Three band bring out new albums this year I'm looking forward to,
*Coldplay, The Killers and Muse*

----------


## Thumper

The Saw Doctors....hopefully Sept 2008!cant wait! x

----------


## Jeid

> The Saw Doctors....hopefully Sept 2008!cant wait! x


Pretty sure they're coming back here this year.

----------


## Thumper

> Pretty sure they're coming back here this year.


Whoo hoo! thanks Jeid...I cant wait! They were great last time...best night ever! x

----------


## goggs1987

Has to be Protest The Hero - 'Fortress' for me  ::

----------


## theboysintheband

I went to buy singer/songwriter Laura Marlings debut album 'Alas I cannot swim' today but its not out yet! Dont u hate when that happens?!

Its pretty cool what she's doin'...She's releasing something called a 'Songbox' which has the album 'AICS', a few items relating to songs on the album and then a ticket to the gig of your choice on her 'Songbox' tour that you register online.

----------


## WeeRob

Lightspeed Champion - Falling Off The Lavender Bridge

Young Knives - Superabundance

Plus that Foals album.  Oh and a word of support for the kiddie who's waiting on Vampire Weekend's album: A-Punk is a quality pop song. So I'm waiting for that as well, even if some enlightened individuals have seen them live and are advising us not to......  :Wink:

----------


## rob murray

> Lightspeed Champion - Falling Off The Lavender Bridge
> 
> Young Knives - Superabundance
> 
> Plus that Foals album. Oh and a word of support for the kiddie who's waiting on Vampire Weekend's album: A-Punk is a quality pop song. So I'm waiting for that as well, even if some enlightened individuals have seen them live and are advising us not to......


Sounds like the kinda stuff that midget throwers could whistle to !

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Young Knives - Superabundance
> 
> Plus that Foals album. Oh and a word of support for the kiddie who's waiting on Vampire Weekend's album: A-Punk is a quality pop song. So I'm waiting for that as well, even if some enlightened individuals have seen them live and are advising us not to......


 
Yeah Foals are brilliant, I was hooked as soon as I heard one of the versions of mathletics, then the EP, apparently they ain't using Maths, weird but admirable. 

Some already established bands I am well looking forward to are:

*Athlete* 
If they make one in 2008, hopefully they will as they came back in style with the 3rd album after the kind of sucky 2nd, 1st ones an all time classic though.

The hated *Arctic Monkeys* (lol), well hated on this forum. Tough, they are here to stay. Does no one appreciate the lyrics/music and the fact that they play brilliant live and pulled off one of the best 2nd albums in very little time? Hmm maybe that's why they get them award thingys.

The new *Gossip* one has got to be good, and well overdue....oops this is a wish list.



OK, 2008 albums that will make me give apple more money.

*British Sea Party*  got it already, its brilliant after 2 or 3 plays

*Wombats*  I know they are kinda silly, but a toon is a toon and if they stop singing about boys and girls for a bit might be worth a listen.

*CSS*  fell in love with the 1st one cos it is FUN and music needs to make you smile. I think the new ones more dancy, exxxcellent.

*Glasvegas*, um how do I get the home tapes? Anyone? _Whimper_

thatz aww fur noo (gies a joab singin in glessvegus?)

oh and anything by *The Cribs*

----------


## Blast!

Glasvegas 'Home Tapes' is pretty readily available on the net.

I can't understand people who don't know where to look these days...

Also, it's British Sea Power for god's sake!

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Glasvegas 'Home Tapes' is pretty readily available on the net.
> 
> I can't understand people who don't know where to look these days...
> 
> Also, it's British Sea Power for god's sake!


 
hmmm, its not on itunes so are u advising me to download illegally?

 ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

I also heard that Chobbers jnr is making a new one (album), looking forward to that as well

 :Wink:

----------


## Blast!

> hmmm, its not on itunes so are u advising me to download illegally?


Not precisely but everyone does it.

I'm pretty sure I got the Home Tapes from their very own website. This would have been about 2 months ago I reckon. Have a look.

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Not precisely but everyone does it.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I got the Home Tapes from their very own website. This would have been about 2 months ago I reckon. Have a look.


nice one, I did have a look and whilst a lot of interesting links, like one to banksies website, no downloads available.

Och I will wait till they get an album together

unless u can post to me:

roblovesplastic@aol.com

 :Wink:

----------


## roblovesplastic

ok they are Canadian, don't use a lot of lyrics and have a name that I can not say here, but I love the EP, they used really old leccy/midi stuff on the EP and have an ace drummer.  The new album is mind blowing.

Its more than that though, have a listen, erm if you can guess the name.

HOLY.sumink

and they are obviously not looking for a gig on cbeebies.

----------


## Blast!

Hmmm

http://hypem.com/search/glasvegas/1/

See what you can get there.

----------


## roblovesplastic

> Hmmm
> 
> http://hypem.com/search/glasvegas/1/
> 
> See what you can get there.


 
I will tell you that this band, whoever you are, are trying to guess, do actually exist, and can make a stand which is a point to them really.

----------


## colin stoner

i'm very much looking forward to getting Protest The Hero's 'Fortress'

should be incredible

----------


## Jeid

It's already out... I've had it for weeks. Get with it fool!

----------

